# Fraser Island Nov 2012 - Video



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Amongst other things, this video shows the week six of us spent on our AIs in Platypus Bay on Fraser Island during the baby black marlin run late last year. Its 22mins long with the Fraser stuff kicking in at around the 6min mark. Longtails, mac tuna, Golden Trevally, spotties, spanish and of course black marlin.


----------



## canaryfisher (Dec 30, 2012)

I love that video, watched it 3 times. I wish I could do something like that, I have done it once before on my old sea kayak on a 7 day camping/touring trip around Fraser but it was just paddling fun not fishing.


----------



## redmist (May 6, 2012)

awesome Paulo. You fellas are inspiring. Great video. Beats the hell out of IFish, Fishing Aus etc. Did you bump into any tigers, have heard that area is pretty hot.


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

great video, and a action packed trip


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Gr8 watch and top fun by the looks.


----------



## exp2000 (Jul 9, 2011)

Great Stuff Paulo. Looks like you guys had a ball.

One question: what are those GT racing seats you guys have kitted out your AIs with?

They look pretty nice.
~


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2013)

Cracking vid and looks like a great trip


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

awesome vid Paulo, some nice fish there too.


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow. Quite simply the best video we've seen on this site. The quality of video and editing is improving every day. Great trip. Great way to capture it. Well done Josh (I presume).


----------



## CLJB (Jan 8, 2013)

Epic video, and some really great fish.


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Wow great video. It has certainly raised the bar for kayak fishing reports.

So what was the reason Josh was banned from AKFF. Isn't it time egos were put to one side for the benefit of all AKFF members ...


----------



## Nbh00d (Feb 12, 2012)

TOTALLY AWESOME!!!!


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I cant take any credit for the editing or soundtrack but the video captures what an awesome week it was, weather and fish. 
We saw a lot of sharks. Hammerheads, wobbygongs, lemon and whalers but I dont recall anyone mentioning tigers this time.
We have been doing the same trip for four years now and every time is different, each year we work out the place a bit more. Cant wait to see what this year turns up.


----------

